
DC App Store - mshafrir
http://appstore.dc.gov/
======
brown9-2
This makes me wish that American (local) governments worked in such a way that
what DC did to support this infrastructure-wise could easily be applied to
_every_ municipality.

I'd love to see this type of stuff for my city, state, etc., etc...

~~~
dkachaev
That is why we trying to use a lot of open source tools or free stuff like GAE
for our projects. This way we can easily share our projects with other
municipalities.

BTW: App Store code will be released tomorrow, it is Python/GAE so can be
easily deployed for other cities.

~~~
brown9-2
This is pretty cool! I hope it gets the attention it deserves and that other
towns/cities carry on the same work.

------
MaysonL
Vivek Kundra, who was DC's CTO, and spearheaded these developments, is now the
USA's CIO. With a little luck, he'll bring the same openness and user-
orientation to the national government.

------
Derrek
The city actually did something right... awesome

~~~
uuilly
Indeed. I lived there for 20 years and I'm blown away. Walking into their DMV
is like going to a 3rd world country. I figured it would be years before they
caught up on the digital front.

------
alaithea
This makes me happy to have just moved here. There seem to be a lot of civic-
minded people taking initiative with technology.

I spent some time in Portland, which is supposed to be uber-progressive, but
we didn't have _as much_ of this sort of thing even there.

~~~
jacoblyles
Not to rain on your parade, but DC has lots of drawbacks too compared to a
city like Portland. One of the most distressing things about DC is how little
crime is segregated into neighborhoods. People get killed even in hip areas
like Georgetown and Adams Morgan. Truly the egalitarian dream. There were
bodies found in the Georgetown canal while I lived there.

~~~
joubert
People getting killed ANYWHERE is distressing, surely.

~~~
jacoblyles
Surely. But when moving from one city to another, it is distressing when it
becomes something that you have to worry about.

------
dkachaev
mshafrir Thanks for mentioning our project. We have a huge inflow of visitors
from HN (even more than from Gov 2.0 Expo/Summit attendees).

We are going to open source the entire code tomorrow (it is build on GAE, so
it is easy to run for your own city/town).

p.s. We just got over free bandwith quota : )

